# Would anyone be interested in an update OctoBanger style controller with fewer parts



## pintoshine (Apr 19, 2021)

I have created a very powerful OctoBanger like controller. I haven't finished the programmer yet but this is looking promising. It has the capacity of nearly unlimited sequence time. The chip I am using runs at 600 mhz, has a meg of ram and 8MB of flash program storage.
Currently I am only using 8 output pins for on/off channels but the ambient and scare audio tracks are played by the processor and not by an external board. It still has capacity to do PWM and servos. I am just looking for Ideas. The SBC costs $26.95 and the sound jack board costs $13.95.
Not as cheap as a nano and a yx6300 board but 100 time more powerful. 
Oh by the way I found a timing error in the original OctoBanger firmware and the FourBanger firmware that caused it to not work so well with the YX6300 versions of the MP3 boards. I recently sent a firmware update to a friend using the FourBanger and he tested it for me. Worked quite well. 
If anyone else is having an issue reach out to me.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Sounds intriguing, I would like to know more...


----------



## Greghudson (Jan 14, 2017)

pintoshine said:


> I have created a very powerful OctoBanger like controller. I haven't finished the programmer yet but this is looking promising. It has the capacity of nearly unlimited sequence time. The chip I am using runs at 600 mhz, has a meg of ram and 8MB of flash program storage.
> Currently I am only using 8 output pins for on/off channels but the ambient and scare audio tracks are played by the processor and not by an external board. It still has capacity to do PWM and servos. I am just looking for Ideas. The SBC costs $26.95 and the sound jack board costs $13.95.
> Not as cheap as a nano and a yx6300 board but 100 time more powerful.
> Oh by the way I found a timing error in the original OctoBanger firmware and the FourBanger firmware that caused it to not work so well with the YX6300 versions of the MP3 boards. I recently sent a firmware update to a friend using the FourBanger and he tested it for me. Worked quite well.
> If anyone else is having an issue reach out to me.


Any new updates on that new controller. I am interested in trying one out.


----------

